

18 Smaller Olympic Countries to Root For - bilbo0s
http://mashable.com/2008/08/08/smaller-olympic-countries/

======
bilbo0s
I know this is not hacker news, but I thought it was a wonderful idea of
something positive to do in the spirit of Olympic brotherhood, as opposed to
competition.

Also ran an extra mile this morning.

Very few times when the world can set aside their differences for a while and
enjoy what is probably one of the few traditions of global human culture.

